# Tourist visa - extensions



## Edden (12 mo ago)

Dear Community,

I'm planning to visit South Africa on a tourist visa from beginning March until end of July, and then from mid August until the end of October. I would like to enter the country in March on a 90 day visa and then extend the tourist visa whilst in the country. At the end of July I'd like to leave the country (to Europe) for about three weeks, and then return to South Africa for another 10 weeks from mid August on. Now my question is: Is it likely that I'll get another tourist visa granted after returning from Europe in August - especially if the time of my 90 day visa extension (second tourist visa) may not yet have expired by the time I return? Or, when I apply for the second tourist visa, should I make sure that I apply for less than 90 days (if that is possible?), i.e. only until my departure date at the end of July?

I hope this all makes sense and I'll appreciate your advise.


----------

